# Harris Hawks anyone have any idea



## wizard1st

Okay guys as no section just going to put i here sorry.Wandering if anyone here has a Harris Hawk or knows about them.My o/h is driving me mad as hes wanting to get one .just wandering what its like to have one around??/ into horses and cute small pets not sure about hawks and causing probs x


----------



## Guest

wizard1st said:


> Okay guys as no section just going to put i here sorry.Wandering if anyone here has a Harris Hawk or knows about them.My o/h is driving me mad as hes wanting to get one .just wandering what its like to have one around??/ into horses and cute small pets not sure about hawks and causing probs x


They need a lot of care, as much as a dog! you best bet is to pm hawksport


----------



## mummyschnauzer

Hi my friend owns a Harris Hawk, and can I just say it is a life time committment and not for the faint hearted, they have to be trained and flown/or used for hunting. My advice to your O/H is try and have a word with a falconer, as he will know his business and he will then let you know the advantages or disadvantages. I would imagine it is not something you would enter it lightly and you would need a fairly large avairy in the garden to house the hawk in. I would advise doing plenty of research first to find out as much information as you can.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

whats your OHs reasons for wanting one? These are predators, If its only because they look good, I would totally forget it. They need to be hunted.

I much prefer to see such animals where they should be, but maybe someone with better knowledge will be along shortly.


----------



## wizard1st

I have no idea about Hawks my o/h has friend who breeds and uses them for pest control so hes getting advice from exp. handler ...just me I dont do birds maybe I should be more understanding thus would like more info x OOppps do have own land for flying and hunting


----------



## AlexArt

I looked into it years ago as I love falconry, but after a huuuge amount of research and a really good look at my circumstances I decided it would be better to do falconry days instead - far cheaper, far less of a tie and alot less work, alot less of my time gone too!!! - plus the fact they live 40 odd years so a long term commitment!!!
A good book to read would be Jemma Parry-Jones book on falconry to name but one. 
You need an aviary for molting time when you can't fly them and for living when not being hunted etc, transport box, telemetry, accurate weighing equipment, a good avian vet, a good supply of mice/chicks, vitamins etc. Hawks need to be kept very light in order to trigger their hunger responses to make them hunt - each bird has a different hunting weight and it can vary on age, time of year etc - get it wrong even by a few grams and you could be sat under a tree for a couple of days until your bird has starved itself enough to want to fly again!!!! - hence the telemetry needed to find the darn thing in the first place!!! You need to be good out in the countryside in order to find quarry to hunt in the first place, and have land owners permission or your own land.
I'd do some time with a falconer - there are courses available too, and really look into it - not something to take on on a whim!!!!hmy:
I now have a cockatoo instead of a hawk - go figure!!!!
Posted at the same time as you! - if he has all the right back-up and is really sure and has all the facilities then great, just not animals for a novice!!


----------



## wizard1st

AlexArt said:


> I looked into it years ago as I love falconry, but after a huuuge amount of research and a really good look at my circumstances I decided it would be better to do falconry days instead - far cheaper, far less of a tie and alot less work, alot less of my time gone too!!! - plus the fact they live 40 odd years so a long term commitment!!!
> A good book to read would be Jemma Parry-Jones book on falconry to name but one.
> You need an aviary for molting time when you can't fly them and for living when not being hunted etc, transport box, telemetry, accurate weighing equipment, a good avian vet, a good supply of mice/chicks, vitamins etc. Hawks need to be kept very light in order to trigger their hunger responses to make them hunt - each bird has a different hunting weight and it can vary on age, time of year etc - get it wrong even by a few grams and you could be sat under a tree for a couple of days until your bird has starved itself enough to want to fly again!!!! - hence the telemetry needed to find the darn thing in the first place!!! You need to be good out in the countryside in order to find quarry to hunt in the first place, and have land owners permission or your own land.
> I'd do some time with a falconer - there are courses available too, and really look into it - not something to take on on a whim!!!!hmy:
> I now have a cockatoo instead of a hawk - go figure!!!!
> Posted at the same time as you! - if he has all the right back-up and is really sure and has all the facilities then great, just not animals for a novice!!


Thanks so much for advice dont want to be the uncareing/nasty other half but I just dont know anything about the birds .Know he has the know how and back up but worry about how it will effect us as a couple etc... eeekkkk does that sound mad


----------



## hawksport

What do you want to know


----------



## wizard1st

hawksport said:


> What do you want to know


This may sound mad but never had anything to do with hawks so cant say that I just dont like them the thing is I just dont think that I like birds or rather I fear them .So I have the prob. not getting in his way if thats what he wants to do thats fine but may have to do that without me around...I know I am sad just fear of the unknown I guess


----------



## hawksport

Well it's a bit late to be thinking of having one this coming season. What he ought to do really is find someone willing to mentor him for at least the next year and then see how he feels about it. It's not just a matter of keeping the hawk, there's also the fact he is going to be killing things that then have to be eaten

My female Harris and male Saker


----------



## wizard1st

hawksport said:


> Well it's a bit late to be thinking of having one this coming season. What he ought to do really is find someone willing to mentor him for at least the next year and then see how he feels about it. It's not just a matter of keeping the hawk, there's also the fact he is going to be killing things that then have to be eaten
> 
> My female Harris and male Saker


As I say I know nothing seems his friend has young chicks etc. he does have back up and place to keep etc. I own land . so places to fly etc. think its Pest control at the end of the day he wants to do as his friend does this .Maybe I should try somewhere that has birds and find out more.Daft thing is this is coming between us ..


----------



## hawksport

You need a lot of land to hunt, a few acres will soon be ruined.
He has far too much to learn to be ready to train a hawk in September
Don't let anyone tell you that you don't need telemetry. A fit Harris can go a long way


----------



## Guest

If i was you, i would find a local falconer and just tag along and try get a few tips. Maby this would suit him better as you get all the fun but none of the vets bills, time, expense and injuries(to yourself not the bird), training (both of them).

Seriously, birds like that require lots of land AND TIME! Plus there is no garentee that the bird and your O/H will particularly bond. They are not very social birds and some (not all) are aggressive. 

I used to look after one at a bird of prey rescue and she was very flightly, not really a good pet to have


----------



## ridgeback05

harris hawk...25 years or so commitment....need to make sure you can get the right food....need permission on as much land as possable...a small bit of land is not enough...i have permision on about 12.5 thousand acres all together and even then i am always on the look out for more...oh and one other thing...tho falconary can be done without them...i believe to get the very best sport from a harris...you really need some ferrets to work along with the harris...and this does post does not even include any of the equipment you will need...like...scales to weigh you hawk...a freezer to keep hawk food in....all the gear for your hawk...jesses,bells,telementry...also need an aviery...and bow perches...the list is endless....as is the list for your ferrets...hope this helps...lol

p.s...i am just about to start dropping my hawks weight now she is finnished her moult...this will take a couple of weeks or so but when she is done you will be welcome to join me on a day out hunting that way you will get an idea of some of the gear required...oh and the moult is another thing....only the best of food when hawks are on the moult...rats,quale...anyway get in touch if you are interested.


----------

